# Minimum Ticket Price for Points



## sechs (Aug 12, 2009)

I took a trip to Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago, and took the ever-popular Stockton-Stockton bus. The ticket came up with a value of $3.82, but posted to AGR with no points.

I called to inquire about it. The tier 1 rep immediately passed me on to tier 2. The tier 2 rep tried to explain that the issue is that a ticket must be at least $20 to earn points. This is, of course, hogwash.

Not only is this not what the terms and conditions say, but also my bus from Bakersfield to Los Angeles was less than $20, and still posted with points!

After I expressed this, the representative put me on hold for a few minutes to research the issue. She came back with a manual adjustment.

Has this kind of thing happened to anybody else recently?


----------



## stntylr (Aug 12, 2009)

I've received 100 points for a DAL to FTW trip costing only 9 dollars a couple of times.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 12, 2009)

stntylr said:


> I've received 100 points for a DAL to FTW trip costing only 9 dollars a couple of times.


Same thing with a ticket worth 10, and one worth only $4.35. I even got NTD quad points on the last one!


----------



## diesteldorf (Aug 12, 2009)

I took the ever popular Chicago to Summit, IL route several times for $1.70 with discount and earned 100 points, though I probably won't since service to and from Summit is problematic if the returning train is running late. I once paid $50 for a cab to take me back to Chicago.


----------



## Rumpled (Aug 12, 2009)

My lowest has been $5.85 w/AAA, the kid's is $2.92 for the same.

I think chuljin was getting his little one stop ride for about $4


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Aug 12, 2009)

sechs said:


> I took a trip to Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago, and took the ever-popular Stockton-Stockton bus. The ticket came up with a value of $3.82, but posted to AGR with no points.


I think a lot of us have had difficulty getting credited for Thruway bus segments.

You could go from Stockton to Antioch for $3.82 on a Senior fare. Those points would probably post much more quickly.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 12, 2009)

Rumpled said:


> My lowest has been $5.85 w/AAA, the kid's is $2.92 for the same.
> I think chuljin was getting his little one stop ride for about $4


I recall reading Chijun gets has a $2.90 segment  and he seems to get plenty of points for it


----------



## Hamhock (Aug 12, 2009)

My $6 ride (Saco-Old Orchard Beach) always gets the 100 points.


----------



## Rumpled (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, those little segments all get 100 point minimums before bonuses.


----------



## sechs (Aug 13, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > I took a trip to Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago, and took the ever-popular Stockton-Stockton bus. The ticket came up with a value of $3.82, but posted to AGR with no points.
> ...


I think you misunderstand. The segment posted -- quite quickly, actually. It just got a big goose egg on the number of points.
Understandably, the representative first asked me if this was paid or an award ticket. I let her know that it was paid, and two of the later segments (including a bus, as I mentioned) had already posted, with appropriate points.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 13, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > I took a trip to Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago, and took the ever-popular Stockton-Stockton bus. The ticket came up with a value of $3.82, but posted to AGR with no points.
> ...



I have never yet received Thruway points for my Bakersfield/Las Vegas connections (twice this year).


----------



## AlanB (Aug 13, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> > sechs said:
> ...


Many, although not all, Thruway segments never post automatically and require a phone call to AGR to clear the matter up. So if you haven't yet called, and the requisite time has passed, call.


----------



## chuljin (Aug 13, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Rumpled said:
> 
> 
> > My lowest has been $5.85 w/AAA, the kid's is $2.92 for the same.
> ...


LTR: you're maybe thinking $2.70, half of a low-season CJ pair (-AAA discount). 

AFAIK, the minimum (hidden, effective) price to earn points is $.01 (not that there's anything that cheap). By 'hidden, effective' I refer to the phenomenon whereby if 2+ tickets are connected together, whether by published connection or same-day-stopover on unreserved trains or whatever, the total price is printed on the first ticket as its price, and the others have $0 printed, but each ticket has a real value that's somewhere between, e.g. LAX-GDL-BUR: the LAX-GDL ticket shows $6.30 and the GDL-BUR ticket shows $0.00, but the 'hidden, effective' price (which AGR uses) is $3.15 each.

The absolute cheapest tickets (not counting $0 award tickets, of course) were $1.71...and I still got 150 (100+50) each (and in some cases, 250 [100+50+100, a flaw in the implementation of the Acela B3G1 promo]). Note, however, that these were the LAX-GDL half of an LAX-GDL-BUR CJ pair (or the GDL-LAX half of a BUR-GDL-LAX pair).

During now high season, the cheapest effective single-segment price I get is $3.15 (either half of the above CJ pair in either direction, and with my AAA discount). But I still get 100 rail points for each (plus the various boni).


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2009)

chuljin: Just wondering - how many AGR points do you earn from Glendale, *AZ* to Phoenix? :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 14, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Rumpled said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: wow you have it figured it out  sorry dont want anyone to think your over paying :lol: :lol:


----------

